# Ghost missing foot, won't eat



## Graceface (Oct 1, 2018)

One of my Ghost nymphs molted 2 days ago, but he appears to have gotten stuck freeing himself and has lost 1, or possible 2 tarsus. Both missing/damaged feet are on the same side of his body (his left), which is causing him difficulty in moving properly, though he seems to manage crawling around on the tulle in his enclosure just fine. He hasn't eaten since his molt, despite having 5 Hydei in his cup. I tried feeding him Hydei with tongs today but he wouldn't take the food or eat it when I held it to his mouth. I tried giving him water, but he didn't drink anything either. 

If he won't take food or water I don't know what else to do; he is going to die if he keeps up this behavior. I thought of trying honey, but if he won't take water or food I have doubts he will take honey either. Any ideas of how I can help him?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 1, 2018)

What instar is he? Hydei may be too small for him now. Try mixing some honey with water and then giving it to him. Because he just molted recently, I am not super worried about the not eating problem, as they can be extra finicky about food after molts. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Graceface (Oct 1, 2018)

Thanks, @MantisGirl13. I will try that when I get home from work. I believe he is L4 or L5, I'm not certain exactly as I bought him in an 8 pack as a "L2/L3" nymph. They arrived housed communally, and a few molts were in the enclosure so I can't be sure. I haven't tried comparing him to photos to see if I can discern his instar more accurately. I'll try to post a photo later, I took them on a different device than my phone so I don't have one one me now.

My other Ghost nymphs have seemed to take 1-2 days to be interested in food after molting, but his reluctance coupled with the injury worries me.

I know they can regenerate some body parts in subsequent molts, depending on the level of injury. Will he regenerate his tarsus in the next molt (if he actually eats)?


----------



## Jaywo (Oct 1, 2018)

When my L5 Ghost molted, he didn't eat for 3-4 days and he wouldn't take fruit flies anymore either. Once I introduced house flies and Blue Bottle flies, he finally ate. It may just take him a extra day or two. @MantisGirl13 is right about the size of prey. I realized that it becomes hard for them to catch smaller prey as they get larger.

I hope he makes it.


----------



## Graceface (Oct 2, 2018)

Thank you, @Jaywo. My other Ghosts of the same size are still going for the hydei, so I figured he would, too. He seems a bit small for a full fly, so I hadn't tried to offer them, as I read Ghosts have weaker raptorial arms and should only get food the size of their head. His head still still Hydei sized, but maybe he would go for a small curly wing fly. Can't hurt to try! 

He is small, only about an inch tall with his hat, so maybe he is L4. When I get home I'll try food options and I'll see if I have a picture of him to show his injury as well as size. Maybe you guys can help me identify his instar more accurately.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 2, 2018)

Hydei are not going to fill them up any more; I would do roaches and house flies. Is he eating now?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Jaywo (Oct 2, 2018)

If he is a male, he may not eat much all that much. I find the females are generally better eaters but that may not be the case for all.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Oct 2, 2018)

Graceface said:


> Will he regenerate his tarsus in the next molt (if he actually eats)?


Yes, they can heal themselves with molting. I hope he will start eating soon.


----------



## Graceface (Oct 2, 2018)

update: He ate a curly wing fly! I wasn't sure he would go for it, but he perked up when he saw it and now he is eating ? I'm so relieved! 

Moral of the story: I am going to move them all on to full size flies, since they can clearly take them down at this instar. 

Here is a not so great photo of him, ill try to get a better one. It appears he is only missing the one tarsus, so good news all around. Thanks for the help everyone. Being new to Ghosts I still have a LOT to learn!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Oct 2, 2018)

Good, he finally ate.? Hope his next molt will fix his "foot"


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 3, 2018)

You have a beautiful male mantis. I am glad he ate, though he will need a bit more to fill him up all the way. His next molt should fix his tarsus.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Graceface (Oct 3, 2018)

Thanks for all the advice, @MantisGirl13 I gave him a 2nd fly yesterday after he ate the 1st. He didn't seem interested, but I left it in his enclosure and now it's gone! Funny, one of my other nymphs arrived missing a raptorial arm and he is doing just fine. He already molted once and is eating with no issues, so I figured one foot missing isn't a big deal! At least he can regenerate it, unlike my little one armed bandit

I love my Ghosts! I got these from Mantids Galore and they are beautiful. I need to get some better pictures to post, but it's kinda hard to get detailed shots when they are so tiny and so feisty ?


----------



## cwebster (Oct 4, 2018)

Glad your mantis is doing better. Where did you find curly flies? I have subadults and two adults but all i have are hydei.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 4, 2018)

You got yours from MantidsGalore too? Patty is the best! I got my ghosts from her too, and they are all adults, and have had 40+ nymphs so far!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Graceface (Oct 4, 2018)

@cwebster I bought mine online from a place called kujawa orchards. We are working on breeding them currently, and though it has been hit or miss, we are finally seeing some traction. We have larvae squirming all over a few of our cultures so I hope we won't have to keep ordering them going forward.

I ordered some curly wings and ghost ooth from Moonlight Mantids, but I wish I hadn't, as its been a month with nothing and they aren't replying to my emails. I should've checked the breeder feedback section 1st, as it seems to have been this way for others, too. Maybe I will still get my stuff without having to file a paypal claim, but I'm losing hope.

@mantisgirl13 I love my Ghosts from Patti so far! I bought 8, but she threw in an extra nymph. One fell during a molting while I still had them communal and he didn't make it, sadly. My other 8 are chugging along just fine, even the one that arrived with only one arm! 

G-3, the one missing a foot is doing well now. He is hunting his 3rd full fly as we speak. Thanks again for the advice. All my Ghosts are moving on to full flies as of yesterday. Here is a picture of G-6 enjoying her (I think it's a her!) first curly wing fly.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 4, 2018)

Moonlight mantids is not to be trusted. Just look at their feedback on the forum! You will never get your merchandise, sadly! Patty worked behind my back with my family and sent me nine L2 ghost nymphs for my birthday, which is twice as many as my family ordered! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Graceface (Oct 4, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Moonlight mantids is not to be trusted. Just look at their feedback on the forum! You will never get your merchandise, sadly!


I wish I had seen it before I ordered, but I didn't and now it's too late. I'm holding out hope because I really wanted the Ghost ooth, but I'm expecting to have to start a claim with Paypal. 

Patti seems like a genuinely nice person, and what a cool birthday gift! ❤ I love the Ghosts I got from her, they have so much personality! My fave is my green female. I haven't named them yet, because I'm not 100% on their sexes yet, so she is just G-2 right now ?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 5, 2018)

It is L2, not G2, btw. If you want to buy a ghost ooth, I have several freshly laid that I would be willing to sell you. PM me if you are interested!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Graceface (Oct 5, 2018)

I numbered my Ghosts instead of naming them right now, G for Ghost and a number to tell which one is which (G1 thru G9). I need to take good, hq photos of each one and determine their sex for sure 

I may take you up on the ooth, Mantisgirl13. Thanks for the offer!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 5, 2018)

Oh, sorry!

  I can help you determine sex too, if you want. It is really easy to tell on ghosts. PM me!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Jaywo (Oct 6, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Moonlight mantids is not to be trusted. Just look at their feedback on the forum! You will never get your merchandise, sadly! Patty worked behind my back with my family and sent me nine L2 ghost nymphs for my birthday, which is twice as many as my family ordered!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Oh man, I have been in dispute with Moonlight too. What a scam. He keeps YouTubing but then no one ever gets their insects. Someone must get them, right? How does he stay in business otherwise?


----------



## Mantis Lady (Oct 6, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Patty worked behind my back with my family and sent me nine L2 ghost nymphs for my birthday, which is twice as many as my family ordered!


This is so cool. It was a great birthday gift?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 6, 2018)

Jaywo said:


> Oh man, I have been in dispute with Moonlight too. What a scam. He keeps YouTubing but then no one ever gets their insects. Someone must get them, right? How does he stay in business otherwise?


I have not bought from them, I have only read all of the reviews. I am not sure how he stays in business, what with the scamming and all. 



Little Mantis said:


> This is so cool. It was a great birthday gift?


Yeah, It was pretty great! Now those mantids from her have had countless nymphs so far, and I am still incubating their ooths, and they are still laying!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Graceface (Oct 7, 2018)

Jaywo said:


> Oh man, I have been in dispute with Moonlight too. What a scam. He keeps YouTubing but then no one ever gets their insects. Someone must get them, right? How does he stay in business otherwise?


I ordered bean beetles and got them pretty rapidly, so I thought it would be fine to order more from him. This time, It's been 5 weeks since my order and nothing has shipped. 

When the situation is resolved (good or bad) I will leave it in the breeder feedback section. Now that I am on the forum, I will always check breeder feedback before I order. Speaking of, I should leave one for Patti! I just love my Ghosties!


----------



## cwebster (Oct 7, 2018)

Mantisgirl13, if you still have any ooths for sale i would be interested.


----------



## Graceface (Oct 22, 2018)

Cam molted last night and...his tarsus is back! Thanks to all for the advice and positive vibes ❤?


----------



## Mantis Lady (Oct 22, 2018)

Good her leg is healed again  where do you get the green "ladder Cam is standing on?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 22, 2018)

Yay! I'm glad he molted successfully!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Graceface (Oct 23, 2018)

Little Mantis said:


> Good her leg is healed again  where do you get the green "ladder Cam is standing on?


It is made of plastic canvas, which is a yarn work tool. You can find it Here from Hobby Lobby. It comes in a rainbow of colors, and you can custom cut it to whatever shape or size you like. I love them, and the mantis seem to like them, too


----------



## Mantis Lady (Oct 23, 2018)

Plastic canvas, I will have a look at a Dutch hobby shop  to see if they are selling it too.


----------



## cwebster (Oct 23, 2018)

Mantisgirl13, I love the ghost ooth, it is beautiful and hope it hatches little nymphs soon.

Have not been able to locate curly flies. Emailed the Orchid place but no one ever answers.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 23, 2018)

? What number ooth was it again? If you can tell me, I can tell you almost exactly when it will hatch because I have already hatched around five(?) ooth from that female.

- MantisGirl13


----------

